# Odd Shaped ball jar



## yacorie (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi everyone.  New to the forum but have a bunch of bottles i've been going through and trying to get information about online. 

I've tried to load a bunch of pictures in the gallery and thought i had created an album so hopefully this works. 

Below is a picture that includes 2 ball jars that are a weird shape.  Based on the Ball signature, these were made between 1933-1962 but I can't find anything else about them.  I'm not sure if they were designed for something specific or just a fancier jar that had a short run. 

Thank you in advance if anyone has any additional information on them or can point me in the right direction.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 11, 2018)

Yeah those were definitely designed for something specific, they aren't canning jars like the standard Ball jars.  They would have been single use jars which had something like jam or honey in them, or maybe candy.  I've never seen a labeled version so I can't say what was in them, but the design makes me wonder if it might have been honey.


----------



## yacorie (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks for the response.  I’ve tried to find some type of information on them but have been unsuccessful.  Just curious, if they were single use jars, how were they sealed?  I have a bunch of other ball jar which all have the standard porcelain/metal lids or glass lids.


----------

